# 2.6.3-love4 aka "Time fo a Cheese Cake"

## steel300

The new love is available and ready for everyone to beat to death.

Check the notes to see everything that was put in.

http://www.linuxmall.us/~lovepatch/love-sources

----------

## wo0zy

yeah, you rule!!  :Very Happy: 

i'm going to build now

----------

## bold

thank you steel300. i "love4" you.  :Wink: 

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

My CPU is so hot for you  :Smile: 

----------

## nephros

I got love fo' much mo' than a cheese cake tho' bro.

Thanks for keeping my uptime below 24 hours again.  :Smile: 

----------

## steel300

 *Spawn of Lovechild wrote:*   

> My CPU is so hot for you 

 

That works on so many levels.

----------

## _Adik_

@steel300, you are our god  :Smile: 

but... what about gigaraid?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mafe

steel, can u try to add win4lin support to love? or other patch conflicts with win4lin? i tried a lot but without success... i can compile but then dont work :/

----------

## athemi

Nice one  :Wink: 

But where has the refresh rate fix for the vesa framebuffer gone?

----------

## steel300

 *athemi wrote:*   

> Nice one 
> 
> But where has the refresh rate fix for the vesa framebuffer gone?

 

Crap, I forgot that one. Thanks for the reminder.

----------

## _Adik_

what a silent...

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Compilation fails with: (AMD64, gcc 3.4 & 3.3.2)

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/syscall.o

arch/x86_64/kernel/syscall.c:28: error: `__ioprio_get' undeclared here (not in a function)

arch/x86_64/kernel/syscall.c:30: error: nonconstant array index in initializer

arch/x86_64/kernel/syscall.c:30: error: (near initialization for `sys_call_table')

In file included from arch/x86_64/kernel/syscall.c:31:

include/asm-x86_64/unistd.h:16: error: array index in non-array initializer

include/asm-x86_64/unistd.h:16: error: (near initialization for `sys_call_table')

include/asm-x86_64/unistd.h:16: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer

include/asm-x86_64/unistd.h:16: warning: (near initialization for `sys_call_table')

include/asm-x86_64/unistd.h:18: error: array index in non-array initializer

include/asm-x86_64/unistd.h:18: error: (near initialization for `sys_call_table')

include/asm-x86_64/unistd.h:18: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer

include/asm-x86_64/unistd.h:18: warning: (near initialization for `sys_call_table')

[...]

-mm3 compiles fine though.

As I am already complaining, does anyone know how to fix this?

include/linux/rcupdate.h: In function `rcu_pending':

include/linux/rcupdate.h:114: warning: use of compound expressions as lvalues is deprecated

include/linux/rcupdate.h:116: warning: use of compound expressions as lvalues is deprecated

include/linux/rcupdate.h:117: warning: use of compound expressions as lvalues is deprecated

----------

## snekiepete

Thank you Steel300...........................

15230 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3046.000 FPS

19731 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3946.200 FPS

19936 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3987.200 FPS

15124 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3024.800 FPS

sis-agp works now with SIS agp 648 Northbridge!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## discomfitor

For the vesafb patch, it applies cleanly to the kernel, so if you don't want to wait (or bother steel300 with complaints) then you can just patch it yourself.

patch is here

----------

## gringo

great job, works nice here !

----------

## pens

Thanks steel300! thank you for the acx100 patch. This looks like a great kernel so far.

----------

## wo0zy

compiled succesfully, runs faster than ever!!

holy shit!  :Wink: 

----------

## steel300

 *_Adik_ wrote:*   

> @steel300, you are our god 
> 
> but... what about gigaraid?  

 

The gigaraid stuff will be in the next release, I promise.

----------

## luqas

Well what about super......   nevermind....

Thanks again steel your work is appreciated.

----------

## steel300

 *Dryre wrote:*   

> Well what about super......   nevermind....
> 
> Thanks again steel your work is appreciated.

 

That's either half a pizza, or some nachos.

I'm just glad you all enjoy the speed of love-sources.

----------

## MadEgg

Quite off-topic but out of curiosity(and maybe pizza-generosity  :Wink:  ):

steel300, do you think subfs is as bad as supermount is? I'm not really informed about the issues but I've heard it implements some things in userspace instead of kernelspace.

Don't want you to include it anyway, it compiles fine as a seperate module   :Very Happy: 

Btw, this luvvvv rawks  :Very Happy:  It's the first since 2.6.2-pre1-love1 that compiles AND works fine (and even a little bit faster) for me  :Smile: 

----------

## steel300

 *MadEgg wrote:*   

> Quite off-topic but out of curiosity(and maybe pizza-generosity  ):
> 
> steel300, do you think subfs is as bad as supermount is? I'm not really informed about the issues but I've heard it implements some things in userspace instead of kernelspace.
> 
> Don't want you to include it anyway, it compiles fine as a seperate module  

 

Subfs still relies too heavily on kernel space programs for it to be worthwhile. It's a step in the right direction, but still not done properly.

----------

## spb

Another set of thanks for the ACX100 modules-- it's a lot better than patching by hand each time.

----------

## Nominus

And what about UFS2 patch? Is it gone forever?.....I hope not....

----------

## steel300

 *Nominus wrote:*   

> And what about UFS2 patch? Is it gone forever?.....I hope not....

 

UFS is already in the kernel.

----------

## ed0n

Thank you Steel.

----------

## FirechilD

the last thing i see after "make && make modules_install" is

[code]

Kernel: arch/i386/boot/bzImage is ready

    Building modules, stage 2.

[code]

somebody knows somthing about that?[/code]

----------

## steel300

 *FirechilD wrote:*   

> the last thing i see after "make && make modules_install" is
> 
> ```
> 
> Kernel: arch/i386/boot/bzImage is ready
> ...

 

Does it just hang there?

----------

## neenee

i noticed this too. press enter and it continues.

----------

## MighMoS

Yayness!  Another release!  BTW:  is there a sourceforge site for this, or do I just have to keep checking the gentoo forums?

----------

## steel300

love-sources did have a sourceforge site, but it was too troublesome. CVS was broken and so was the file release system. Enyawix has kindly provided space at linuxmall.us and that is the official home of love-sources. http://www.linuxmall.us/~lovepatch is the home page.

----------

## MighMoS

Thankyou verymuch!

----------

## Pink

Nice release Steel. No problems here - not even a Friday night compile session either - Thanks!

BTW, this one is noticable faster than the others - no benchmarks - just user observation.

----------

## m0sia

thanks alot steel. people need your work.

----------

## steel300

 *PickledOnion wrote:*   

> Nice release Steel. No problems here - not even a Friday night compile session either - Thanks!
> 
> BTW, this one is noticable faster than the others - no benchmarks - just user observation.

 

It does feel faster. This one didn't even lock when running the ltp tests. The test didn't finish, but at least it didn't lock up.

----------

## PrakashP

Finally, mm3 contains the alsa fix for intel8x0, so quake3 works again. This love kernel set rules!  :Smile: 

----------

## CheshireCat

Any chance of getting PaX back, or is there some badness to that that I missed in one of your previous posts?

----------

## steel300

 *CheshireCat wrote:*   

> Any chance of getting PaX back, or is there some badness to that that I missed in one of your previous posts?

 

PaX is a really ugly one to patch. I have every intention of including it as soon as I can get it in. The last few times that I included it, I had to rewrite most of the kernel code in assembly for it to work. Once I can get it in again, I will.

----------

## CheshireCat

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> PaX is a really ugly one to patch.

 

That's what I figured was the problem - it applies and works against 2.6.3 vanilla for me, but against any mm, it's well beyond what I can fix.  A quick look through LKML archives shows it's been mentioned a few times, but I can't find any serious discussion about integrating it.  Kind of surprising, PaX seems pretty mature, and has been around for a while - I remember using it when 2.4 was pretty new.

----------

## kilky

I would like to second the request for GigaRAID support.  Although I didn't think it was even possible yet for it to work with the 2.6.x kernels.  Any idea if it will work with drives hooked into GigaRAID that aren't in a RAID array, but just exist as IDE drives?

----------

## FirechilD

 *neenee wrote:*   

> i noticed this too. press enter and it continues.

 

pressing enter helped, but noe ive another problem

i cant get the ati-drivers compiled

These are the errors i get (k - maybe its cause im tired and a little bit drunk ^^)

v3.2.8:

Line 94, Exitcode 2

v3.7.8:

Line 101, Exitcode 2

----------

## steel300

 *CheshireCat wrote:*   

>  *steel300 wrote:*   PaX is a really ugly one to patch. 
> 
> That's what I figured was the problem - it applies and works against 2.6.3 vanilla for me, but against any mm, it's well beyond what I can fix.  A quick look through LKML archives shows it's been mentioned a few times, but I can't find any serious discussion about integrating it.  Kind of surprising, PaX seems pretty mature, and has been around for a while - I remember using it when 2.4 was pretty new.

 

PaX is definitely the way to handle everything. Unfortunately, the 2.6 patches are forward ports from the 2.4. This means that it isn't robust on the 2.6 series. They even say that some architectures won't compile with a PaX enabled kernel.

----------

## dedeaux

Anyone else experienced this with the recent love3 and love4?

When I ctrl-d to logout of a terminal it usually closes the window.  As of the last two love kernels this no longer occurs.  I have to close the window manually.

----------

## neonik

Thanks a lot steel300!

----------

## LAsk

What can i say.....THANKS  :Smile: 

----------

## Fire-Reiher

thank you for prism54 an acerhk    :Cool: 

now i need to find a way to send pizzas transcontinentally   :Wink: 

mmh i think i will hire a blackbird or something   :Twisted Evil: 

http://users.pandora.be/jean-paul.dhondt/brosius/rp_lyr_addicted_to_love.html

this touched my heart    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

the lyrics should be changed a bit...

Substitute kiss with kernel!

----------

## Rotonen

Never posted in a Love-thread..  :Smile: 

Well now  I have done that..

Now what..

Should I invite steel300 to Finland?

Maybe, but I'd have to buy him pizza or beer..  Or both.  :Rolling Eyes: 

What do you even know about Finland?  :Very Happy: 

Blah, just wanted to thank for for your work  :Razz:  Got carried away.. So fulfilled with emotion..  :Smile: 

----------

## Corp.Nobbs

Cheese cake is the dogs danglies  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CheshireCat

 *Fire-Reiher wrote:*   

> now i need to find a way to send pizzas transcontinentally  
> 
> mmh i think i will hire a blackbird or something  

 

Might be a bit of a cop-out, but you could order something via IPS and send the image...  you'll have to save the image and email it yourself, though, their delivery service is broken  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## GentooBox

@steel300

why did you remove nforce2-apic.patch and nforce2-disconnect-quirk.patch from your kernel ?

BTW: Do you have the patches somewhere ? if you do, please upload them or send them to my email. i need them, or else my new kernel breaks.

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

 *Rotonen wrote:*   

> Never posted in a Love-thread.. 
> 
> Well now  I have done that..
> 
> Now what..
> ...

 

If it makes a difference you are more than welcome to invite me to Finland, I love Finland...

----------

## ProtectionFault

compiling...compiling...compiling...

My CPU is getting hot (48C)....

Great work man...

Keep it on!

Greetz

ProtectionFault

----------

## triad

Nice release.  But did get a couple of warning when compiling the kernel.  Figured I would share em with you.  They dont seem to effect kernel stability (as of yet).

```

drivers/char/agp/sis-agp.c: In function `sis648_enable':

drivers/char/agp/sis-agp.c:113: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

drivers/char/agp/sis-agp.c:121: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

drivers/char/agp/sis-agp.c:137: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

  LD      drivers/char/agp/built-in.o

  

CC [M]  fs/smbfs/inode.o

fs/smbfs/inode.c: In function `smb_fill_super':

fs/smbfs/inode.c:554: warning: comparison is always false due to limited range of data type

fs/smbfs/inode.c:555: warning: comparison is always false due to limited range of data type

CC [M]  fs/smbfs/file.o

```

But otherwise the kernel rocks so far.  Nice and ZIPPY!  Thanks again steel.

Triad

----------

## ledskof

Any of you guys messed with:

http://www.namesys.com/snapshots/2004.02.23-internal-testing-going-on/

by chance?

I'm about to bootstrap a system in a chroot jail and run a script to build it all the way up to a working system to totally replace my curent workstation. I was considering messing around with the new reiser stuff in the process.

----------

## Corp.Nobbs

Off topic type of thing....

I got a laptop running a P3 mobile cpu. I've normally select the cpu type as P3 but there's pentium-m as well. Am I missing any nice laptop features e.g. speedstep, by not compiling for pentium-m. I'm not sure if this is only supposed to be for earlier P's... (I've got all the cpu-freq stuff compiled in but haven't really played much to find out if anything's happening).

----------

## steel300

 *ledskof wrote:*   

> Any of you guys messed with:
> 
> http://www.namesys.com/snapshots/2004.02.23-internal-testing-going-on/
> 
> by chance?
> ...

 

Thanks for pointing this out. I haven't checked the reiser4 site since the release, and this looks interesting. It will be included in the next release if it's marked as an official release or not. Hopefully this doesn't lock up when unmounting. I've tried to do a complete system using the current reiser4 (2004.02.06) and it froze whenever I tried to unmount the partition. It doesn't look like they've fixed the remounting bug, so I don't think it is ready for a complete system yet.

----------

## ledskof

My main workstation at home is running everything on reiser4 except /boot... It doesn't freeze up when I unmount.

I really haven't had any trouble since the last release.

----------

## Penguin_Biker

DAMNIT!!!

my computer is still compiling the last release!!!!!!!!!

 :Very Happy: 

ahh the joy of gentoo.... with love

----------

## steel300

 *ledskof wrote:*   

> My main workstation at home is running everything on reiser4 except /boot... It doesn't freeze up when I unmount.
> 
> I really haven't had any trouble since the last release.

 

That's good to know, I'll have to have another go at it.

----------

## PrakashP

Did the freezes (not) occur with preemp enabled or not? I think it is a bug in connection with preemp, at least the trace logs I got hint into that direction.

----------

## steel300

The freezes do occur with preemp enabled. I haven't tried it without preemp, but it's worth a shot.

----------

## chaotician

Excuse my ignorance, but what exactly is so grand about the love sources? I'm trying to google some info... but nothing succinct. Anyone have a moment to assist a poor lil ol n00b with this ignorance issue?

----------

## rockfly

the love sources include the MM patchset + a lot of patches requested here in the forums, for a list, there is a txt file on the love-source directory

it is bleeding edge on the curve  :Razz: 

----------

## chaotician

You sir, are a gentleman and a scholar. Or at least just helpful. Thanks.

----------

## steel300

 *chaotician wrote:*   

> Excuse my ignorance, but what exactly is so grand about the love sources? I'm trying to google some info... but nothing succinct. Anyone have a moment to assist a poor lil ol n00b with this ignorance issue?

 

Love-sources is a bleeding edge kernel. It uses MM as a base. It's also a testing ground for a lot of unstable kernel ideas. It uses Nick Piggin's scheduler work and reiser4. Nick's scheduler work is what makes love-sources as fast as it is. There are lots of other patches included that are requested on the forums to make things "just work"

----------

## c0bblers

Hi,

Now that you've removed the runtime IO scheduler selection doodah (that's a technical term), is there any way to select different schedulers for different drives/interfaces?  This is important for people using pkcdvd since, in my experience, using cfq (now the default) with pktcdvd doesn't work (kernel oopses when trying to mount).

Cheers,

James

----------

## steel300

 *c0bblers wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Now that you've removed the runtime IO scheduler selection doodah (that's a technical term), is there any way to select different schedulers for different drives/interfaces?  This is important for people using pkcdvd since, in my experience, using cfq (now the default) with pktcdvd doesn't work (kernel oopses when trying to mount).
> 
> Cheers,
> ...

 

The removal of the runtime selectable I/O thinger (also a technical term) means that one scheduler is run on all devices. I was unaware than pktcdvd wasn't working with the CFQ schedulers, I'll look into it and see what I can find.

----------

## Bague

Hmmm, this looks cool, since I am new to gentoo (and choosing my own kernels instead of the ones given to me by default).

A) Is the kernel speedy? (My 2.6 has slowed me down to a crawl and is driving me NUTS!

B) Does it have support for ALSA and GLX?

C) What do I need to emerge to get it? I tried emerge love-sources, but it does not exist.

----------

## steel300

 *Bague wrote:*   

> Hmmm, this looks cool, since I am new to gentoo (and choosing my own kernels instead of the ones given to me by default).
> 
> A) Is the kernel speedy? (My 2.6 has slowed me down to a crawl and is driving me NUTS!
> 
> 

 

It's insanely fast. That's the whole purpose of love-sources.

 *Bague wrote:*   

> 
> 
> B) Does it have support for ALSA and GLX?
> 
> 

 

It has the latest ALSA and GLX support.

 *Bague wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C) What do I need to emerge to get it? I tried emerge love-sources, but it does not exist.

 

There's a howto in Documentation, Tips'n'Tricks. I don't have the link off hand, but a quick search will bring it up.

----------

## leandro

thaank you!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## steel300

I tried reiser4 without preemption enabled and still got the system freeze while unmounting. I'll try again after the next release. I'd like to know what the people using reiser4 on their root partition did to make it stable. It just doesn't seem to work for me.

----------

## Bague

Wow, I got Love compiled and running, and I must say, it is VERY impressive, and rocks the socks off of the regular 2.6 sources kernel (which was going at snails pace even after removing all the leftover intel chipsets).

You guys have made a lover out of me  :Smile: 

BTW,  I was wondering if Love auto detects your systems parts or such, because when I did menuconfig, all the checked options were already what I needed. I checked the top of menuconfig, and it did redeout Love kernel (and I can feel that this is not my old 2.6), then again, I never did emerge <package> digest (though I personally do not know what digest is, info would be nice, even an RTFM, I have the worst of luck finiding things in the gentoo manual)...

Ah, it sure is nice to type "su" in terminal and not have to wait 10 secs for "password" to appear...   :Shocked: 

EDIT: HOLY CRAP! MY VIDEO CARD ACTUALLY WORKS! I now keep a steady FPS of 180, compared to a fluxuating 30-120 on the old kernel.

Did you name this kernel love to describe what the users will feel after compiling?

SECOND EDIT: Ah, after finally experiencing a non-buggy/evil kernel, I want to get DRM and ALSA enabled. I hear no sound and If i do glxinfo, it says direct rendering is off. This is definately a RTFM question, so I am just asking for a link or a start for where to find such info.Last edited by Bague on Wed Feb 25, 2004 5:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## steel300

 *Bague wrote:*   

> Wow, I got Love compiled and running, and I must say, it is VERY impressive, and rocks the socks off of the regular 2.6 sources kernel (which was going at snails pace even after removing all the leftover intel chipsets).
> 
> You guys have made a lover out of me 
> 
> BTW,  I was wondering if Love auto detects your systems parts or such, because when I did menuconfig, all the checked options were already what I needed. I checked the top of menuconfig, and it did redeout Love kernel (and I can feel that this is not my old 2.6), then again, I never did emerge <package> digest (though I personally do not know what digest is, info would be nice, even an RTFM, I have the worst of luck finiding things in the gentoo manual)...
> ...

 

Unfortunately, love doesn't autodetect your hardware. It would be cool if it did, but right now, it just uses the 2.6 defaults.

The ebuild xxxxx digest will download the files and create an md5sum. This is used to verify the integrity of the files you downloaded. 

Love-sources is named after there creator, Lovechild, who is now known as Spawn Of Lovechild. I am only the grunt.

Welcome to the dark side   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## GentooBox

 *GentooBox wrote:*   

> @steel300
> 
> why did you remove nforce2-apic.patch and nforce2-disconnect-quirk.patch from your kernel ?
> 
> BTW: Do you have the patches somewhere ? if you do, please upload them or send them to my email. i need them, or else my new kernel breaks.

 

Any chance in getting an answer ?  :Wink: 

----------

## nevynxxx

Steel since porsting the notes.txt for each release is now obviously too long, and we are getting people askin whats in love. Please find below how I see whats in a specific release. It may be useful to post the output of this. Its quite a lot shorter.

```
grep Description 2.6.3-love4-notes.txt | sed 's/Description:\ //'
```

Note this is written for bash in cygwin (as I usually grab new lov's from work), so no doubt something has to change.[/code]

----------

## eldiablo

How is it with this kexec thing? is someone looking at it at the time beeing?

It would be nice to have it back, stable.

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Nobody reacted to my previous post regarding this problem, so I'll be nagging once again:

```
  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/syscall.o

arch/x86_64/kernel/syscall.c:28: error: `__ioprio_get' undeclared here (not in a function)

arch/x86_64/kernel/syscall.c:30: error: nonconstant array index in initializer

arch/x86_64/kernel/syscall.c:30: error: (near initialization for `sys_call_table')

In file included from arch/x86_64/kernel/syscall.c:31:

include/asm-x86_64/unistd.h:16: error: array index in non-array initializer

include/asm-x86_64/unistd.h:16: error: (near initialization for `sys_call_table')

include/asm-x86_64/unistd.h:16: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer

include/asm-x86_64/unistd.h:16: warning: (near initialization for `sys_call_table')
```

Tried with both gcc 3.3/3.4 on an AMD 64.

----------

## c0bblers

Hi,

Just thought I'd point out that there's an updated pktcdvd patch at http://w1.894.telia.com/~u89404340/patches/packet/2.6/ for the 2.6.3 kernel.  I doubt it does much more than rejig the patch for the newer kernel though from what the changelog says.

Cheers,

James

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

 *eldiablo wrote:*   

> How is it with this kexec thing? is someone looking at it at the time beeing?
> 
> It would be nice to have it back, stable.

 

kexec is nowhere near ready, right now it's a nice fix for older machines that doesn't support the halting process used by Linux, but getting to the point where we can replace a running kernel is a long way away.

----------

## steel300

 *GentooBox wrote:*   

>  *GentooBox wrote:*   @steel300
> 
> why did you remove nforce2-apic.patch and nforce2-disconnect-quirk.patch from your kernel ?
> 
> BTW: Do you have the patches somewhere ? if you do, please upload them or send them to my email. i need them, or else my new kernel breaks. 
> ...

 

Sorry for taking so long. I was under the impression that the nforce patches were included with mm. IIRC, they were at one point, then removed, then added again, now it looks like they're removed. I'll upload them to the linuxmall site and you can patch them. I will include them in future releases.

----------

## steel300

 *Master_Of_Disaster wrote:*   

> Nobody reacted to my previous post regarding this problem, so I'll be nagging once again:
> 
> ```
>   CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/syscall.o
> 
> ...

 

Could you make your config file available (preferably on an off site link). I haven't run into any errors when compiling for an AMD64, so I'll try it with your config and see what I can dig up.

----------

## ledskof

New reiser4:

http://www.namesys.com/snapshots/2004.02.25/

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> Could you make your config file available (preferably on an off site link). I haven't run into any errors when compiling for an AMD64, so I'll try it with your config and see what I can dig up.

 

Thanks very much steel, you can find my config here.

I forgot to mention that -mm3 compiles fine with this config.

----------

## gringo

Well, kexec performed quite well with my system (with no initrd stuff) when i was playing with it on early 2.6.0-testx love releases.

Reading Lovechild´s post, can it never be included again in love ?? I was hoping not read this... 

Thanx!

----------

## steel300

 *gringo wrote:*   

> Well, kexec performed quite well with my system (with no initrd stuff) when i was playing with it on early 2.6.0-testx love releases.
> 
> Reading Lovechild´s post, can it never be included again in love ?? I was hoping not read this... 
> 
> Thanx!

 

Kexec is too hard to patch in and make work right now. When it has matured a bit more, I'll put it back in. Right now, there are too many things fighting for syscalls.

----------

## gringo

ok, thanx for your quick reply !

EDIT: did anyone of you guys played with this??

http://www.linux-vserver.org/

regards

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

i've tried to but the ipvsadm that was in portage at the time and i've seen no indication of an update, doesn't seem to like 2.6 kernels.

----------

## gringo

ok, will programm carnivore to listening to gentoos-ipvsadm changelog  :Wink: 

thanx

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

steel, I tried compiling after 

```
rm .config ; make defconfig
```

but the error persists

----------

## steel300

Master_Of_Disaster

I've tried compiling, but I can't seem to get it right. Every time I compile it goes back to the i386 includes. I'll try on a clean tree, and see how it goes.

----------

## PrakashP

@steel300

I think ther is no need to include the nforce_apic patch. If that is the one which puts the timer to apic, then this patch has been merged. Considering the disconnect issue, I *highly* recommend to try ross' latest patch with C1halt. Unfortunaltey it is not wel enough designed to include into love sources, but for people needing it, it seems to be the best option, so far.

I have noticed something about Nick's scheduler. I really think the default one is more smooth on my machine, as with the default one, I never get stuttering of my mouse, but with Nick's, I can eg. easily get a slight stutter, if I click a link in thunderbird and firefox opens a new tab for it.

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

 *PrakashKC wrote:*   

> @steel300
> 
> I have noticed something about Nick's scheduler. I really think the default one is more smooth on my machine, as with the default one, I never get stuttering of my mouse, but with Nick's, I can eg. easily get a slight stutter, if I click a link in thunderbird and firefox opens a new tab for it.

 

I'm of the same opinion atm. Nicks scheduler seems to handle combined IO and CPU load really badly on my machine. However X feels much smoother with X reniced to -10 on Nicks scheduler (like the doctor ordered)

----------

## PrakashP

Unfortunately I don't see/feel much difference with X reniced. At which points do you specifically feel the difference?

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

 *PrakashKC wrote:*   

> Unfortunately I don't see/feel much difference with X reniced. At which points do you specifically feel the difference?

 

Mostly mouse smoothness, and redraw speed.

But the sad thing is that my machine completely stalls when I rip a cd to oggs, it grinds to a halt.

----------

## pestilence

Once again outstanding...i got on the run the last few days...today my first query in the search field was love sources and wham r4 released...

My 5 cents to Steel the insane man with the tons of pizza burgains and the endless time and kindness of making this project work  :Smile:  Its the first time after many years that i feel again what Linux is supposed to be...

Shall i order some Greek pizza?  :Razz:  Man this kernel rockz!

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

I haven't had any problems with either nick's scheduler or my nforce2 chipset.

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

@steel

I'd like to see these 3 patches in love-sources:

Beware, this patches were made by myself. I am using a kernel patched with these patches, it doesn't seem to break anything, but be warned though.

This fixes the "compound expressions as lvalues is deprecated" warning when compiling with GCC 3.4 on AMD64

```
$ cat gcc-3.4-rcupdate.h-warn-fix.patch

--- linux-2.6.3-love4/include/asm-x86_64/percpu.h    2004-02-23 19:47:55.000000000 +0100

+++ linux/include/asm-x86_64/percpu.h        2004-02-26 00:29:00.880523784 +0100

@@ -39,7 +39,7 @@

 #define DEFINE_PER_CPU(type, name) \

     __typeof__(type) per_cpu__##name

-#define per_cpu(var, cpu)                      ((void)cpu, per_cpu__##var)

+#define per_cpu(var, cpu)                      (*((void)cpu, &per_cpu__##var))

 #define __get_cpu_var(var)                     per_cpu__##var

 #endif /* SMP */
```

This one adds a parameter 'init' to the it87 module and turns off the register initialization on module load. I made this because it caused my shuttle's fan to switch to full speed. As this was used with older versions of lm_sensors apparantly no problems, I think it is safe to add this.

```
$ cat it87-shuttle-fix.patch

--- linux-2.6.3-mod1/drivers/i2c/chips/it87.c   2004-02-22 23:28:38.000000000 +0100

+++ linux/drivers/i2c/chips/it87.c      2004-02-06 12:23:37.000000000 +0100

@@ -57,6 +57,8 @@

 /* Update battery voltage after every reading if true */

 static int update_vbat = 0;

+/* Should the hardware be reset? */

+static int init = 0;

 /* Enable Temp1 as thermal resistor */

 /* Enable Temp2 as thermal diode */

@@ -830,59 +832,60 @@

 {

        /* Reset all except Watchdog values and last conversion values

           This sets fan-divs to 2, among others */

-       it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_CONFIG, 0x80);

-       it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MIN(0),

-                        IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MIN_0));

-       it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MAX(0),

-                        IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MAX_0));

-       it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MIN(1),

-                        IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MIN_1));

-       it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MAX(1),

-                        IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MAX_1));

-       it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MIN(2),

-                        IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MIN_2));

-       it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MAX(2),

-                        IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MAX_2));

-       it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MIN(3),

-                        IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MIN_3));

-       it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MAX(3),

-                        IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MAX_3));

-       it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MIN(4),

-                        IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MIN_4));

-       it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MAX(4),

-                        IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MAX_4));

-       it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MIN(5),

-                        IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MIN_5));

-       it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MAX(5),

-                        IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MAX_5));

-       it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MIN(6),

-                        IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MIN_6));

-       it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MAX(6),

-                        IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MAX_6));

-       it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MIN(7),

-                        IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MIN_7));

-       it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MAX(7),

-                        IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MAX_7));

-       /* Note: Battery voltage does not have limit registers */

-       it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_FAN_MIN(0),

-                        FAN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_FAN_MIN_1, 2));

-       it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_FAN_MIN(1),

-                        FAN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_FAN_MIN_2, 2));

-       it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_FAN_MIN(2),

-                        FAN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_FAN_MIN_3, 2));

-       it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_TEMP_HIGH(0),

-                        TEMP_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_TEMP_HIGH_1));

-       it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_TEMP_LOW(0),

-                        TEMP_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_TEMP_LOW_1));

-       it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_TEMP_HIGH(1),

-                        TEMP_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_TEMP_HIGH_2));

-       it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_TEMP_LOW(1),

-                        TEMP_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_TEMP_LOW_2));

-       it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_TEMP_HIGH(2),

-                        TEMP_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_TEMP_HIGH_3));

-       it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_TEMP_LOW(2),

-                        TEMP_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_TEMP_LOW_3));

-

+       if (init==1) {

+               it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_CONFIG, 0x80);

+               it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MIN(0),

+                                IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MIN_0));

+               it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MAX(0),

+                                IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MAX_0));

+               it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MIN(1),

+                                IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MIN_1));

+               it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MAX(1),

+                                IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MAX_1));

+               it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MIN(2),

+                                IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MIN_2));

+               it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MAX(2),

+                                IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MAX_2));

+               it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MIN(3),

+                                IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MIN_3));

+               it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MAX(3),

+                                IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MAX_3));

+               it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MIN(4),

+                                IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MIN_4));

+               it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MAX(4),

+                                IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MAX_4));

+               it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MIN(5),

+                                IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MIN_5));

+               it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MAX(5),

+                                IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MAX_5));

+               it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MIN(6),

+                                IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MIN_6));

+               it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MAX(6),

+                                IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MAX_6));

+               it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MIN(7),

+                                IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MIN_7));

+               it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_MAX(7),

+                                IN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_IN_MAX_7));

+               /* Note: Battery voltage does not have limit registers */

+               it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_FAN_MIN(0),

+                                FAN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_FAN_MIN_1, 2));

+               it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_FAN_MIN(1),

+                                FAN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_FAN_MIN_2, 2));

+               it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_FAN_MIN(2),

+                                FAN_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_FAN_MIN_3, 2));

+               it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_TEMP_HIGH(0),

+                                TEMP_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_TEMP_HIGH_1));

+               it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_TEMP_LOW(0),

+                                TEMP_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_TEMP_LOW_1));

+               it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_TEMP_HIGH(1),

+                                TEMP_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_TEMP_HIGH_2));

+               it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_TEMP_LOW(1),

+                                TEMP_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_TEMP_LOW_2));

+               it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_TEMP_HIGH(2),

+                                TEMP_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_TEMP_HIGH_3));

+               it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_TEMP_LOW(2),

+                                TEMP_TO_REG(IT87_INIT_TEMP_LOW_3));

+       }

        /* Enable voltage monitors */

        it87_write_value(client, IT87_REG_VIN_ENABLE, 0xff);

@@ -991,6 +994,8 @@

 MODULE_PARM_DESC(update_vbat, "Update vbat if set else return powerup value");

 MODULE_PARM(temp_type, "i");

 MODULE_PARM_DESC(temp_type, "Temperature sensor type, normally leave unset");

+MODULE_PARM(init, "i");

+MODULE_PARM_DESC(init, "Reset hardware on load");

 MODULE_LICENSE("GPL");

 module_init(sm_it87_init);
```

This one modifies the kernel's siimage module to support SiI 3512, the SCSI version didn't work for me.

```
# cat ~fuero/kernel/patches/patch-sii3512_support

diff -Naur linux-2.6.1/drivers/ide/pci/siimage.c linux/drivers/ide/pci/siimage.c

--- linux-2.6.1/drivers/ide/pci/siimage.c       2004-01-22 17:54:16.536108664 +0100

+++ linux/drivers/ide/pci/siimage.c     2004-01-22 17:50:03.564566184 +0100

@@ -55,6 +55,7 @@

        switch(pdev->device)

        {

                case PCI_DEVICE_ID_SII_3112:

+               case PCI_DEVICE_ID_SII_3512:

                case PCI_DEVICE_ID_SII_1210SA:

                        return 1;

                case PCI_DEVICE_ID_SII_680:

@@ -1197,6 +1198,7 @@

        { PCI_VENDOR_ID_CMD, PCI_DEVICE_ID_SII_680,  PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0, 0, 0},

        { PCI_VENDOR_ID_CMD, PCI_DEVICE_ID_SII_3112, PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0, 0, 1},

        { PCI_VENDOR_ID_CMD, PCI_DEVICE_ID_SII_1210SA, PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0, 0, 2},

+       { PCI_VENDOR_ID_CMD, PCI_DEVICE_ID_SII_3512, PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0, 0, 3},

        { 0, },

 };

diff -Naur linux-2.6.1/drivers/ide/pci/siimage.h linux/drivers/ide/pci/siimage.h

--- linux-2.6.1/drivers/ide/pci/siimage.h       2004-01-09 07:59:43.000000000 +0100

+++ linux/drivers/ide/pci/siimage.h     2004-01-22 17:51:00.554902336 +0100

@@ -82,6 +82,19 @@

                .enablebits     = {{0x00,0x00,0x00}, {0x00,0x00,0x00}},

                .bootable       = ON_BOARD,

                .extra          = 0,

+       },{     /* 3 */

+                .vendor         = PCI_VENDOR_ID_CMD,

+                .device         = PCI_DEVICE_ID_SII_3512,

+                .name           = "SiI3512 Serial ATA",

+                .init_chipset   = init_chipset_siimage,

+                .init_iops      = init_iops_siimage,

+                .init_hwif      = init_hwif_siimage,

+                .channels       = 2,

+                .autodma        = AUTODMA,

+                .enablebits     = {{0x00,0x00,0x00}, {0x00,0x00,0x00}},

+                .bootable       = ON_BOARD,

+                .extra          = 0,

+

        },{

                .vendor         = 0,

                .device         = 0,

diff -Naur linux-2.6.1/include/linux/pci_ids.h linux/include/linux/pci_ids.h

--- linux-2.6.1/include/linux/pci_ids.h 2004-01-22 17:54:16.969042848 +0100

+++ linux/include/linux/pci_ids.h       2004-01-22 17:51:27.574794688 +0100

@@ -887,6 +887,7 @@

 #define PCI_DEVICE_ID_SII_680          0x0680

 #define PCI_DEVICE_ID_SII_3112         0x3112

+#define PCI_DEVICE_ID_SII_3512         0x3512

 #define PCI_DEVICE_ID_SII_1210SA       0x0240

 #define PCI_VENDOR_ID_VISION           0x1098
```

Applying the patches to 2.6.3-love4:

```
hephaestos linux-2.6.3-love4 # cat ~fuero/kernel/patches/gcc-3.4-rcupdate.h-warn-fix.patch | patch -p1 --dry-run

patching file include/asm-x86_64/percpu.h

hephaestos linux-2.6.3-love4 # cat ~fuero/kernel/patches/patch-sii3512_support | patch -p1 --dry-run

patching file drivers/ide/pci/siimage.c

patching file drivers/ide/pci/siimage.h

Hunk #1 succeeded at 62 (offset -20 lines).

patching file include/linux/pci_ids.h

Hunk #1 succeeded at 901 (offset 14 lines).

hephaestos linux-2.6.3-love4 # cat ~fuero/kernel/patches/it87-shuttle-fix.patch | patch -p1 --dry-run

patching file drivers/i2c/chips/it87.c
```

----------

## steel300

Master_Of_Disaster:

Those patches look good, could you email them to me at 

jpcox at iastate dot edu

----------

## neonik

Using 2.6.3-love4, has anyone noticed an increased memory consumption compared to 2.6.2 or 2.6.1? I've got an about 100-200 higher memory usage than in 2.6.1 and 2.6.2-rc2. But this is not an issue of love-sources or mm-sources, it's an issue with vanilla too.

----------

## steel300

I'm still using the same amount of ram as I normally use.

----------

## nepenthe

 *Spawn of Lovechild wrote:*   

>  *PrakashKC wrote:*   @steel300
> 
> I have noticed something about Nick's scheduler. I really think the default one is more smooth on my machine, as with the default one, I never get stuttering of my mouse, but with Nick's, I can eg. easily get a slight stutter, if I click a link in thunderbird and firefox opens a new tab for it. 
> 
> I'm of the same opinion atm. Nicks scheduler seems to handle combined IO and CPU load really badly on my machine. However X feels much smoother with X reniced to -10 on Nicks scheduler (like the doctor ordered)

 

I've also noticed the some what slow down with the scheduler... which does seem to occur mostly with high IO and CPU usage. Shall try renicing X to -10 as you said see if smooth's things out any.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

good news for lovers who either don't know how or don't want to digest manually i have set up an rsync repository for love-sources ebuilds, the url is rsync://rsync.andrewnelson.org/loveebuilds if it gives you an error, just wait because i just created the CNAME record as i was making this post, keep in mind that it is low bandwidth, with only 128 kbps upload speed so please be gentle, don't make me put a connection limit on there. Just run the appropriate rsync command with your $PORTDIR_OVERLAY directory as the destination and you're all set.

----------

## bssteph

A new scheduler has hit LKML.

http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0402.3/0447.html

It patches against the latest -mm4 with only one FAIL, i just finished it and am compiling to see how it feels.

It's not done yet and there's a risk for semaphore locks by the sound of it, so it's a work in progress, but nevertheless... :)

Thought I'd give a heads up.

----------

## steel300

I saw it. It's definitely a work in progress. I think that it's possibly too unstable even for love.

----------

## bssteph

Quite probable, actually, when we're honest with ourselves. There's no need for love-sources to get so bleeding edge we've hacked off our limbs. Even despite how alien that sounds, talking about love-sources...

It's pretty neat, though. I dunno how much you read, but you can make the "half life" and timeslices of the scheduler _DYNAMIC_ and controllable via /proc, which makes for some fun (if only on a learning "what happens when..." level) turning of the dials.

ex. I started a make -j16 on the kernel and X became dog slow/choppy... I could renice, but instead I changed the halflife and things became better... and a renice of X to -10 did the trick.

Currently slices and halflife is very low. Responsiveness is so-so. Juk hasn't missed a beat yet with my high quality oggs, and with the X renice, switching desktops is either fine, except for the occasional bit of lag, and the konsole wiggle test is a fail at make -j16 normally and only a skeptical pass after the renice.

It seems that the fairness is fair, yes, but some things are obviously more processor intensitive than others, which probably explains why little popup notifications, right-clicking the desktop, typing, and the mouse are all the same no matter what, but massive abuse of the scheduler (like whipping a konsole like there's no tomorrow) fail vs. Nick's.

So I don't think it's for love-sources. Immediately anyway; Nick's sched still does nicely for me on my stronger-that-most box. But this sched is at least fun to play with.

EDITS:

artsd is running realtime, so that is likely helping immensely.

it's interesting noting how tasks get different priorities... the cc1 threads have been between 17 and 20 in top, and always fluxuating in that range.

(I like operating systems despite it only being a pretty good conceptual knowledge)

----------

## steel300

So the ESD scheduler actually has some merit? I'll have to test it just to play with all of the knobs in /proc. For love-sources, I don't think we can beat Nick's scheduler. Maybe he'll include some of the ESD scheduler in his work and we'd have a perfect blend.

/me looks into the nothingness seeing a beautiful future

----------

## Seefee

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  *Master_Of_Disaster wrote:*   Nobody reacted to my previous post regarding this problem, so I'll be nagging once again:
> 
> ```
>   CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/syscall.o
> 
> ...

 

I've had the same error for awhile now.  I was able to determine it's from Con's CFQ patch (the patch-2.6.x.isox-cfqionice one).  It occured when I tried to patch a 2.6.{2|3} vanilla kernel and 2.6.2-mm3+ mm kernel with it, as well as erroring out with love-sources.  ... that's about all I know.  No solutions or anything as I'm no programmer. ;)

Alas!  Us poor AMD64 users! :(

----------

## bssteph

It has promise, I think. It's not done and doesn't really stack up to Nick's (or Con's, really), but it sounds like a nice first step at a different approach while staying O(1). It's too bad about the nicing pretty much being a requirement. They seem to have more in store for the scheduler, which sounds more interesting than what's out now... on LKML, Peter Williams said

 *Quote:*   

> Another idea that we are playing with for handling programs like xmms (i.e. programs that require gauranteed CPU bandwidth to perform well) is the complement of caps namely per task CPU reservations.

 

CPU reservations... that sounds like it could rock.

----------

## steel300

I think CPU reservations are too hard to maintain. It's going to be a pain to cover *ALL* of the programs that need lots of CPU usage. Once you have them running, a starvation is more than likely to occur.

----------

## antisthenes

Ach! -love5 and -mm4 came out at the same time.

----------

## bssteph

Starvation on the cpu and on other things (like a disk) sound like big barriers, and in the end the entire concept is, as he eluded to, probably more trouble than it's worth. But I'm curious how it would be implemented, and I like the idea on a case-by-case basis under certain situations. Because I've had my times when I wanted to hit the scheduler and say "no, THIS is the process I care about.."

Anyway, sleep now, love5 tomorrow.

----------

## pestilence

Hmm problem..

love-sources-r5 problem here...i copied the same config i used with the love-sources-r4 version to r5 without changing anything and now i get the following error:

```

 CC [M]  drivers/block/pktcdvd.o

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c: In function `pkt_open_dev':

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1883: error: `BDEV_FILE' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1883: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1883: error: for each function it appears in.)

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1883: error: too many arguments to function `blkdev_get'

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c: In function `pkt_release_dev':

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1966: error: `BDEV_FILE' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1966: error: too many arguments to function `blkdev_put'

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c: In function `pkt_open':

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:2032: error: `BDEV_FILE' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:2032: error: too many arguments to function `blkdev_put'

make[2]: *** [drivers/block/pktcdvd.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/block] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

----------

## pestilence

Ah...more errors to hit the road...i disabled packet writting...now i receive errors on the following:

```

  CC [M]  drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.o

drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c: In function `radeonfb_pci_register':

drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c:2282: error: too few arguments to function `register_framebuffer'

drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c: At top level:

drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c:227: warning: `common_regs_m6' defined but not used

make[3]: *** [drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/video/aty] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/video] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

P.S This all are on love-sources-r5 love-sources-r4 compile and run fine...

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Same here on AMD64

----------

## charlieg

I know 2.6.3-love5 is out, but I've been offline (blame the cable-eating rabbits) for more than 24 hours (it was torture) and I just wanted to note that this was a sweet one for me.

2.6.3-love3 and others before it gave a glxgears score something like 1050fpx, 1200fpx, 1250fps, 1250fps.

2.6.3-love4: 1301fps, 1310fpx, 1311fps, 1310fps

Now that's an awesome, quantified improvement of 20% to start with and 4% thereafter.

----------

## bssteph

Just a followup to my scheduler posts, to remove some questions about its performance.

I just ran a make -j16 for my compile of love5, and love4 held up much better than the patched mm4 with entitlement.

Whipping a konsole in love4, with X at nice 0, felt a lot better than whipping a konsole in mm4+entitlement, with X at nice -10.

Take that how you may. :)

----------

## PrakashP

glxgears says next to nothing.

----------

## wescott

Cool!  New 2004 Stage1, new love.....life is good!

----------

## MighMoS

 *Evil Dark Archon wrote:*   

> good news for lovers who either don't know how or don't want to digest manually i have set up an rsync repository for love-sources ebuilds, the url is rsync://rsync.andrewnelson.org/loveebuilds if it gives you an error, just wait because i just created the CNAME record as i was making this post, keep in mind that it is low bandwidth, with only 128 kbps upload speed so please be gentle, don't make me put a connection limit on there. Just run the appropriate rsync command with your $PORTDIR_OVERLAY directory as the destination and you're all set.

  This is a little late, but if you use gensync.py (courtacy of BMG) you can add 

```
LOVE="rsync://rsync.andrewnelson.org/loveebuilds /usr/local/portage"

```

 to your /etc/conf.d/gensync file.  Really helpful.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

be careful about using gensync.py and pointing it to your main PORTDIR_OVERLAY directory, make sure that gensync doesn't have either the --delete and/or --delete-after flags for rsync or it will purge your PORTDIR_OVERLAY of everything except love-sources.

----------

## gungholady

 *mafe wrote:*   

> steel, can u try to add win4lin support to love? or other patch conflicts with win4lin? i tried a lot but without success... i can compile but then dont work :/

 

I too would like to try the love-sources that everyone is raving about. I can't get the win4lin patches to cleanly apply so that means I'm stuck for now with the gentoo-dev-sources that the patches work on.  I wanted the love-sources to help me get rid of the /dev/fb/0 and /dev/fb0 not found errors.

----------

